# does anyone feed



## mistee (Jan 12, 2013)

Red Lake Earth Diatomaceous Earth with Calcium Bentonite Supplement,? saw this today and was wondering about it.

thanks


----------



## Back to Nature (Jan 20, 2013)

I don't, but I plan on using DE on my animals soon. I heard it's a really helpful supplement.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 21, 2013)

I sprinkle DE on the ground in my goat house after I clean it, before I put clean straw back in.  I was told that it helps with parasites.

I think that a  loose mineral supplement with other minerals that goats need would be better than giving DE.

DE is used in mixing with feeds to prevent it from clumping.


----------



## Renegade (Jan 21, 2013)

Waste of money as a supplement. It's okay for use on floors.

Donna


----------



## secuono (Jan 21, 2013)

Never had it do anything for me, just a huge waste of money.


----------



## verkagj (Jan 21, 2013)

I put some into the feed bags. It kills off the weevils and other insects. I was just reading about feeding it to the animals as an wormicide. I'm about to run out of Hoegers Herbal Wormer and it is on back order. Then it takes over a month to get it here. I was going to order some and have it come via freight forwarder. Now I'm not so sure. Not much available locally.

Any other comments on using it for goats, dogs and cats?


----------



## Chris (Jan 23, 2013)

I agree with the others that said that it is a wast of money.
Diatomaceous Earth does kill internal parasites.

Chris


----------



## Back to Nature (Jan 23, 2013)

Chris said:
			
		

> I agree with the others that said that it is a wast of money.
> Diatomaceous Earth does kill internal parasites.
> 
> Chris


You agree with them, but say it does kill parasites... So why do you agree if you say it works?


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall (Jan 23, 2013)

verkagj said:
			
		

> I put some into the feed bags. It kills off the weevils and other insects. I was just reading about feeding it to the animals as an wormicide. I'm about to run out of Hoegers Herbal Wormer and it is on back order. Then it takes over a month to get it here. I was going to order some and have it come via freight forwarder. Now I'm not so sure. Not much available locally.
> 
> Any other comments on using it for goats, dogs and cats?


My vet was just saying today that DE  was studied in sheep, and it did nothing for worms- NOT effective at getting rid of any internal parasites. I figure its probably true for most, if not all animals. 

Also, please be VERY careful adding DE to feed- it is made of very sharp particulate matter, it is NOT  supposed to be inhaled, at all. Animals do breathe while eating, and could sniff it into the nose and lungs. 
Same with bedding...

I think the bag carries a warning about breathing it in, that its bad for your lungs. 

I think its great for drying stuff up, and Ive used it in my chicken coop to dry up poo between cleanings, but never in feed or on bodies of any animal.

You will hear from people who swear it works, and thats fine. Before you use anything, look up the negative reviews, read both sides of the fences' opinions and experiences, then decide for yourself. 

DE is just a very controversial subject.


----------



## Back to Nature (Jan 24, 2013)

I've heard people say it doesn't work, and I've heard people say it does. I say, I will wait to try it to decide.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 24, 2013)

I like research studies best for making choices like this....



> The effectiveness of diatomaceous earth (DE) as a treatment against parasites and to increase feed efficiency and egg production of organically raised free-range layer hens was evaluated in 2 breeds of commercial egg layers [Bovan Brown (BB) and Lowmann Brown (LB)] that differ in their resistance to internal parasitic infections. Half the hens of each breed were fed diets supplemented with DE (2%).
> 
> Their internal parasite loads were assessed by biweekly fecal egg counts (FEC) and by postmortem examination of the gastrointestinal tract.
> 
> ...


----------



## madcow (Jan 24, 2013)

I've read some studies about DE and it doesn't work on internal parasites for larger animals, but works pretty well on chickens for external parasites.  The studies did show that it works well to control fly populations.  I have the flour grade, edible DE and sprinkle it in my chicken coop and run area and will be using in the goat pen to help control flies.  It works well in your garden to control insects as long as you don't get it on the plants themselves because of its highly drying effect.  You must be careful when you use it because of the lung irritant factor if inhaled, so use a particulate mask when applying it in a loose manner, such as with a shaker or dusting.  I purchase it in 50-lb. bags from arbico-organics.com.  Very inexpensive.


----------



## pdpo222 (Jan 24, 2013)

pridegoethb4thefall said:
			
		

> verkagj said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree.  I would rather buy the wormer and know it is working than screw around with something I'm not sure of.  It's not like I get a big payday with my goats, so wasting money isn't my thing. lol  I'll keep up what I do, last fecal I took to my vet on my buck was negative.  So I know what I do is working for me.  Just how I do it.


----------



## Chris (Jan 28, 2013)

Back to Nature said:
			
		

> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, that should have does not kill internal parasites.

Chris


----------



## Chris (Jan 28, 2013)

Here is a quote from Dr. Christine King




> Diatomaceous earth
> "One of the most commonly used ingredients in these natural dewormers is diatomaceous earth or
> diatomite. Diatomaceous earth is a naturally occurring, soft, chalky rock that, when crushed,
> yields a fine, light-grey powder. It consists of fossilized remains of tiny hard-shelled algae called
> ...


Chris


----------

